# Keeping Betta Warm during winter?



## ChocoBetta (May 19, 2016)

Hi. I was wondering if theres anything I an do for my betta, Gladys. before I say anything, yes, she has a heater and I'm working on getting her a new filter at the moment. So yesterday, her tank was very cold. The door near her tank couldnt close so thankfully her heater turned on. She didnt seem harmed badly, and was more concerned with me feeding her. Is there anyway i can make sure she stays warm during winter? I have a tetra 2-10 gallon heater if that helps any. Thank you. :wave:


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

You should definitely move her away from doors and windows, and out of direct sunlight. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

What size tank and wattage heater do you have? normal standard is 5watts per a gallon of tank to heat tank up to 10 degrees F higher than room temp. If you have a 5g or smaller tank a 25 watt heater will keep tank temp 10 degrees above room temp-so a 65f room tank will be 75f. 
If you have a very cold area like by a widow/door where they're exposed to temps below 65-70F room temp than bump heater water wattage up to 10watts per a gallon (get an adjustable heater). So if you have a 5g tank but the room is 55-65 get a 50watt heater. I'd recommend Hydro theo adjustable heaters if you need a heater upgrade.
Wrapping the tank in a thick towel or blankets will help keep heat in. If you don't have a solid lid (excluding screen/mesh lids) get one-will help retain heat.


----------



## ChocoBetta (May 19, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> What size tank and wattage heater do you have? normal standard is 5watts per a gallon of tank to heat tank up to 10 degrees F higher than room temp. If you have a 5g or smaller tank a 25 watt heater will keep tank temp 10 degrees above room temp-so a 65f room tank will be 75f.
> If you have a very cold area like by a widow/door where they're exposed to temps below 65-70F room temp than bump heater water wattage up to 10watts per a gallon (get an adjustable heater). So if you have a 5g tank but the room is 55-65 get a 50watt heater. I'd recommend Hydro theo adjustable heaters if you need a heater upgrade.
> Wrapping the tank in a thick towel or blankets will help keep heat in. If you don't have a solid lid (excluding screen/mesh lids) get one-will help retain heat.


Okay, I'll save up for it. Thanks. As for the tank, is a 5.5 gallon with a tetra 2-10 gallon heater, 50 watts. I was getting a lid but when I went to petsmart, they stopped carrying it according to a worker. (then again, those were screen, I'll keep an eye out for solid.) Do you know where I could buy a hydro theo heater? I found it on amazon, but do you think petco or petsmart would carry it? Thanks, and I'll try the blanket idea.



Mothercrow said:


> You should definitely move her away from doors and windows, and out of direct sunlight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


She's not in sunlight, though she is near a window nearby. As for moving her, I'll have to look for somewhere to put her other than upstairs. I have a younger brother, so there's also that, but I'll see what I can do about it, thanks. :smile:


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

ChocoBetta said:


> Okay, I'll save up for it. Thanks. As for the tank, is a 5.5 gallon with a tetra 2-10 gallon heater, 50 watts. I was getting a lid but when I went to petsmart, they stopped carrying it according to a worker. (then again, those were screen, I'll keep an eye out for solid.) Do you know where I could buy a hydro theo heater? I found it on amazon, but do you think petco or petsmart would carry it? Thanks, and I'll try the blanket idea.
> 
> 
> 
> She's not in sunlight, though she is near a window nearby. As for moving her, I'll have to look for somewhere to put her other than upstairs. I have a younger brother, so there's also that, but I'll see what I can do about it, thanks.


Well, you have to do what works for you, definitely.

I haven't seen Hydor heaters anywhere but online. I don't know if it helps, but when I was in this weekend, Petsmart had their Aqueon heaters on sale.


----------

